# Best place to pick up steel wheels - new or used



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello,
I have quite a few USA Trains boxcars with the plastic wheels that I would like to put some steel wheels on however I really don't want to have the value of the steel wheels be more than the value of the cars







. Any ideas on either new or used reasonably priced wheels? I don't care if they are new or used. Thanks
Rich


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Lots of guys use Bachmann wheels which can be bought in bulk. 
Many of us use Al Kramer's (SanVal) wheels bought on eBay - http://shop.ebay.com/ana.kramer/m.html 
Black ones for freight. Silver for passenger cars. I didn't care for his ball bearing wheel sets but many do like them. 

-Brian


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cheapest is Bachmann still, in cost and quality... 

Next up is probably the AML ones... 

Heard St. Aubins had a killer sale on the Aristo ones... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Rookwood Central (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used Bachmann Steel Wheels on all my non Bachmann rolling stock, some 60 cars, Cheap, pretty good value, and they put the weight down low and help in stabillising cars. Plastic wheels in hot climates are bad news. I am in Sub Tropical Australia, with high temps in Summer.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

All I use are Bachmann wheels. You cant beat the price and for me they work well.


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

USA Trains sold ten pr for $55 at last years York show. Good wheels for the price.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I just keep my eye out for the cheapest price as most will work fine and that is what I will use. Later RJD


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the great replies so far. I have found some but could still use many more! 

Rich


----------



## jctp421 (Feb 8, 2008)

I pick them up on ebay from Sanval. Seem to work well for me, though his prices have gone up a ton over the past year or so. I don't know prices on the aristo or bachmann, but for me metal wheels are metal wheels. Good luck!


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200509937


----------

